
Important Advance in Proving Reimann Hyothesis Using Jensen Polynomials - larryfreeman
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/05/20/1902572116
======
larryfreeman
Here is a story about this from Science News:
[https://www.sciencenews.org/article/mathematicians-
progress-...](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/mathematicians-progress-
riemann-hypothesis-proof)

